# I am finally going public.



## T-N-T (Dec 4, 2017)

After a few years of putting off a boat purchase I did it a few months back.

Then I had to rig it.
Blind frame is killer delete package

Lights to get things ready in the dark

And lights to navigate by



Then Sunday we went and found some birds.  Didn't ID most of what we saw but did for sure see a few hooded mergansers. Maybe we saw only hooded mergansers....  But that's fine too.



I have some burlap on order but that stuff is hard to get shipped this time of year.  The netting is backed up with landscape fabric and works good for now.  I want the burlap to cover the light bar and add a little break up to the net.  I have an old t shirt I will use as a motor cover to cover the bright white lettering on it.

So, look out y'all, I'm out of the ponds and in the big water now. The wife is all kinds of tore up about what time I said the alarm clock will go off. As I live 1 hour and 20 minutes from the ramp I'm hitting Saturday morning.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 4, 2017)

I hope you kill a Booner duck.. Big Guy


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice rig


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 5, 2017)

Plenty of good ducks to kill in the marsh. Nice rig, good luck.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 5, 2017)

Congrats man. I am a year and a half away from buying a boat and I am living vicariously through you!


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2017)

Let me know when you get on them so I can meet you at the ramp.  Very nice setup!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 5, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Let me know when you get on them so I can meet you at the ramp.  Very nice setup!



You sir, are very welcome to beat me to the X.


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 6, 2017)

That is a nice looking rig... Killer has helped a lot of folks with his blind design.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 8, 2017)

Where are we meeting in the morning. Should be a buncha ducks moving in with this weather


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 8, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Where are we meeting in the morning. Should be a buncha ducks moving in with this weather



Depending on this rain, I am unsure of what time we are meeting.  I may not be hardcore enough to go out in 30 degrees and blowing rain.  
Let's hope to moves out...for everyones sake


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2017)

Man, that rig is going to look awesome on Juliet!


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2017)

Good looking setup right there.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 15, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Man, that rig is going to look awesome on Juliet!



I have read enough about GA lake hunting.  I will continue to stand in my pond and hope for the best before that....


----------

